# Its F.f.f.f.friday



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Wearing this new one today:










I think I will add the strap.

Thanks

deano


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

going to work but when i get home at lunch time i'll be wearing the seamaster


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow Deano! very nice.










This 6159-7010 for me...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This little number this morning, with much thanks to Griff.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=28188


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Damasko for me today:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

A new arrival for me... PRS-18Q


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This arrived on Monday and I have been wearing it all week.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The knuckleduster today


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

After the last 10 days of wearing mainly vintage watches I'm going back to my Doxa today with the Sharkhunter










Rich


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish for me:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I started with a new arrival from Canada........










tried to put a single cuff shirt on for work







and had to swap to something less substantial !!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Oris for me today.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

BR 02 for a wet Friday in London.

Martin


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Aqua Conquest


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

5513 today ...........

( Loving that UTS Deano)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Back to RLT










all the best

Jan


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Haven't had this one out for a while.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this...

*Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*










Postie might be delivering one of the `O`s today (I`m expecting the other one next week) so I`m hoping to be wearing that later


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi

Wearing this one today.... HAGWE










Cheers

Martin


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier today


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry to lower the tone abit but wearing this decorating my living room in preporation for my pictures coming back from the framers.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

still got this baby on......










[email protected] photo sorry still not got round to doing it properly


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Spacematic this morning:










Cheers


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

wearing this whilst spying on the neighbours


















oops that's a bit big


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

*Friday 4th August 2006 *- sold my Omega SMP GMT.









*Saturday 1st March 2008 *- received an Omega SMP GMT in a trade (thanks David!)









Man, I missed that watch - very happy to be re-aquainted with this model once more. 



















HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy, use the resizer i put on the hints and tips forum...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This oldie that I received in a trade with Russ.

Nicked your photo Russ, hope you don't mind!

Chronograph Suisse:










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Well done Guy









I'm wearing the white version today, I'd miss mine too


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Some quality watches being worn today - I especially like Griff's Longines







& Jon's PRS18-Q (mine is definitely one of my favourite watches







)

I'm wearing this nice 100m Pulsar quartz today - have been all week actually - I didn't think the brown Hirsch strap would go that well with the watch but I think it's a great combination









Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Am being a Sinner today


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Nice watches above.

(Bit of a duff photo but) working from home wearing my Poljot Aviator on black rhino....










Have a good weekend, gang.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Swapped to this week's other new arrival.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

my favorite one for me:










s!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seeing that lobster tail earlier in the week...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


>


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

This trusty Vossie for me today... Have a great weekend y'all!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Still this for now. Seem to be a bit bored of my current stash at moment. I want new ones - or a new one at least...........


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

This old boy today, smallest I own by some margin.

D.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Some gorgeous watches for Friday gents! Jase, I'm salivating after seeing your photo









Precista PRS-14 (aka Precista 300) for me today:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

daytona (in my dreams







) for me today










HGW

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's a Full Lume Friday for me...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not worn much else since my monster arrived, so I wore this one for work today....










Changed to this one now I'm home......


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Something delicate and understated











Have a lovely weekend.

Russ


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have found a second 1950's Phenix!

They later combined with BUSER FRERES & Cie, THOMMEN SA, and Vulcain & Studio to form the M.S.R.



Hand wound this one - God bless Polywatch!

Still looking for more like this... with the old font Phenix logo


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Putting the PD away after 3 weeks solid wear







and swapping to this (for now)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Wearing my Airman SST for a change today.

Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Out for a drink with friends this evening, wearing this










Rich


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Would be more than one drink, Rich, if yu need yur Ploprof







:lol:

Bertrand



Toshi said:


> Out for a drink with friends this evening, wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

tranber70 said:


> Would be more than one drink, Rich, if yu need yur Ploprof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bertrand, since I've had this I can only afford one drink









But any excuse to wear it









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this...

*Omega Megaquartz 34 Khz, circa mid 1970s*










Please excuse the crap photo despite using a heavy tripod, on self-timer, at 50 ASA, high quality setting and little as possible use of adobe


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this...
> 
> *Omega Megaquartz 34 Khz, circa mid 1970s*
> 
> ...


Shows how much I know about photography Mach - that looks good to me









I'm not really into gold watches normally, but that with the matching bracelet looks very cool IMO. 

Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to this...
> ...


Thanks Rich, the problem is the sharpness, the image was much crisper when I checked it in the viewfinder and before I reduced the file size, I`m finding this happening a lot recently


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Out for a drink with friends this evening, wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich

Great piece of kit,keep the drinks steady cos that one watch you do not need to loose.Keep looking at theese and the price is scary







but????

Martin


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> After the last 10 days of wearing mainly vintage watches I'm going back to my Doxa today with the Sharkhunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...










very cool


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> Putting the PD away after 3 weeks solid wear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's must have been a hard choice, thought the PD was going to be stuck there forever


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Putting the PD away after 3 weeks solid wear
> ...


It wasn't easy......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

beater for me all this week......been making hot cross buns all week, and its getting filthy


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Sinn today:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

My new baby. I'll have to try it out for a few days.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Bund hommage project watch for me. Giving it a run before it gets stripped, polished and re-lumed.










andy


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Russ,

Do yu have more informations/pics of this watch?

Thks,

Bertrand



Russ Cook said:


> Something delicate and understated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fancied a change so have gone with an


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Had a suit day in work today







so wore this the cheer me up


















Then change to one of my favourites (cheers hippo) for this evening










Have a great weekend evryone.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Well it's time to go on the lash, so swapped over to this one:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Fancied a change so have gone with an


RLT36









Note to self: Start saving then in 6-months post in 'wanted' thread


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

tranber70 said:


> Russ,
> 
> Do yu have more informations/pics of this watch?
> 
> ...


Hello Bertrand,

Will post some more pictures and info tomorrow[when the light is better]on the Russian Forum.I have a few of these Kirovas,i think the one pictured is the rarest.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

IDF Kontiki super for me


----------

